# Mousesavers Newsletter Discount Link To Undercover Tourist



## hockman4357 (Jun 8, 2013)

My wife and I are heading to Disneyworld soon.  From what I've read, the discount link that Mousesavers provides in their monthly newsletter to Underground Tourist is the most cost effective way to purchase the tickets.  I would appreciate it if someone could forward the latest newsletter with the discount link to me as the next newsletter comes out after we leave.  In addition, if there is a more cost effective way to purchase the tickets please let me know.  Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 8, 2013)

A gentle request - Mousesavers specifically requests that the link not be posted on the internet, since it's a perk of membership, so please don't post it in the thread.


----------



## hockman4357 (Jun 8, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> A gentle request - Mousesavers specifically requests that the link not be posted on the internet, since it's a perk of membership, so please don't post it in the thread.



You have my word that I will not post the link.  I look forward to receiving the link from you.  Have a great Saturday!!!


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jun 8, 2013)

The best way to do it... go and join MouseSavers. And do the math: take the Mousavers fee + possible taxes. If it is less than $95, it's a bargain.

TS


----------



## disneycrazy01 (Jun 9, 2013)

*It's free to join mousesavers*

You can sign up for the mousesavers newsletter for free.

I get the newsletter monthly and I accidently deleted my emailed newsletter.  Mousesavers doesn't send out duplicates.

Since you are signing up now, by the time you get the next newsletter on the 15th of the month, they may or may not have the discount.


----------

